# Rotexmedica Testosterone enanthate 250mg/1ml



## cchavez (Mar 18, 2008)

Hello guys ,

I just received my gear and I wanted to post this up just to keep track

of this brand of testosterone . I will start my cycle in about a week .

Here some info .

I bought this from a Thai source that I had never used .It looks real , but its really clear and it does not crystalize when in the freezer .Looks just like the picture posted on someone else's thread .

I got 20 amps 250mg per 1ml

Batch number 70295

mfd 06/2007

exp 06/2012

http://gallery.mesomorphosis.com/steroid-photographs/testosterone-enanthate/169/Image.aspx


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

their the ones i got 

their legit


----------



## cchavez (Mar 18, 2008)

Big_Dan said:


> their the ones i got
> 
> their legit


Good to know bro !! Now time to grow !!:lift:


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

rotex apparently make this drugs for export! french owened and german manufactured!

also manufacture for other companys aswell apparently.


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

ARNIE said:


> rotex apparently make this drugs for export! french owened and german manufactured!
> 
> also manufacture for other companys aswell apparently.


Whats with the thai writing on the packing then?

I would guess french owned thai manafactured for export to the german market?????


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

redman said:


> Whats with the thai writing on the packing then?
> 
> I would guess french owned thai manafactured for export to the german market?????


i suspect they are made for the thai market and the packaging will have thai writing so the locals can see what it is!

as it is true that fox,s biscuits have urdu writing on them but are not made in pakistan.


----------



## cchavez (Mar 18, 2008)

I had my first injection last night , pretty much painless .


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

Do you use the whole amp for 1 injection?


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

> Do you use the whole amp for 1 injection?


yes mate you do !


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

I dont know if im allowed to ask this. *NO YOU ARE NOT*


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

Mate its down to you alone !


----------



## N.P (Dec 18, 2007)

So if some1 was to ask you at the gym, would you be offended?...I was thinking about asking someone but some people look like they could easily break me into little bits lol!


----------



## cchavez (Mar 18, 2008)

I just started my second week of my test e cycle . Nothing except for a confident boost ,

I feel like I can talk to anyone . I'm normally shy .


----------



## dennie (Aug 12, 2007)

Have a good one bro


----------



## cchavez (Mar 18, 2008)

dennie said:


> Have a good one bro


Thanks , You too ..


----------



## cchavez (Mar 18, 2008)

Update , I'm starting to feel it now . Nothing out of this world but its coming .

I just did my 6th injection finishing up my third week .


----------



## Mr_U (Apr 23, 2008)

I got some of this test, it has the same lot # and manufacture date as yours. Since you said you got it from a thai source I imagine you got it from the same guy I did.

It will be a few months until I use it as I have some other test im finishing up right now. But as you mentioned, this test is clear like water. All the other test I have seen has had a slight yellow tint to it. This is new to me, im wondering why this test would look as if it were water.


----------



## The Real Deal (Apr 16, 2008)

Iv'e used this test there is nothing wrong with it at all, its A OK.

Nice clean test.

Mmm


----------



## The Real Deal (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry my FREIND has used it not ME.


----------



## cchavez (Mar 18, 2008)

4th week , and the libido is high , strength is coming .


----------



## cchavez (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm now on my 8th week and I think this Rotexmedica test is legit .

My strength has improved some , It could have been better . I have had people ask me what king of protein I take . One dude came over to me and told me to stop the roids cause I'm getting too big lol .I know he was joking but my wife said that its obvious now.

My weight is only up about 10 pounds but I'm not too concerned about that because I do 20 minutes of cardio a day .

Thats all for now !!

Take care !


----------



## Mr_U (Apr 23, 2008)

so cchavez, big_dan and myself all have the same lot #'s and production dates on our amps. I imagine we all got them from the same place. Does anyone have any idea how many amps rotexmedica produces per lot? I think its odd that all of our #'s are the same, unless they produce like 20,000 at a time or something.


----------



## DrSquatt (Feb 23, 2008)

I have just aquired the same Test, same batch & expiry dates. About 2 & a bit weeks in but only jabbed one of these so far as I've switched from a 4 ester test (Omna) to the enanthate.

It was painless unlike the Omna which is a good sign since its generally known that the test prop in omna/dust etc causes the **** ache!! Also within a day or 2 of jabbing the Test E I've noticed a slight (to the touch only) acne rash on my back which I usually get with test and hadn't so far on the omna which makes me feel this stuff is the real Mcoy and possibly the omna I used wasn't! Who knows! All tho I do have some slight nut shrinkage already! Have now begun HCG throughout the cycle.


----------



## Mr_U (Apr 23, 2008)

damn another person with the same batch # and exp. dates, it sounds suspicious to me. Is the stuff working out good for you all?


----------



## cchavez (Mar 18, 2008)

Mr_U said:


> damn another person with the same batch # and exp. dates, it sounds suspicious to me. Is the stuff working out good for you all?


If you go to muscletalk2000.com you will find " Trusted recommended sources"

There should be enough info or you can email the source .

I too find it funny but It did work for me .


----------

